# Central Mass Mtn Biking



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2010)

So I'm trying to find some single track near home. Hoping for not more than a 10 - 15 min drive from Northborough.


----------



## playoutside (Apr 11, 2010)

How about Leominster State Forest


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 11, 2010)

Too far, looking for something in the immediate area. I want to be able to get out quickly at lunch when I'm working from home. Leominster State forrest is a 1/2 + hr drive.


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2010)

Hope you find something! The only reason why we hit White Memorial is that it is 5-8 miles away, depending on which entrance. Wish we had something closer though. I think it's marcski who has mountain biking right from his house--nice!


----------



## playoutside (Apr 11, 2010)

Have you checked the nemba.org site?  Maybe one of the sub-chapters like Wachusett or Blackstone Valley has suggestions nearer to you.


----------



## Jisch (Apr 11, 2010)

Post up at NEMBA.org - many people from MA on there.


----------



## Paul (Apr 14, 2010)

How big is your yard?



And it's NEMBA, not NAMBLA.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2010)

Paul said:


> How big is your yard?
> 
> 
> 
> And it's NEMBA, not NAMBLA.



Even better I have Mt Pisgah about 10 minutes from my house. And there are some easy single track I can reach right from my house.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So I'm trying to find some single track near home. Hoping for not more than a 10 - 15 min drive from Northborough.



I lived in northborough for the past 10 years, was very active in the construction of over 15 miles of trails in town. You have a lot of options, check out the town website. There is a link to the trails committee, you will find some decent maps there. I live in shrewsbury  currently where I am currently working with a land owner on some new trails on a 70+ acre parcel.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2010)

Harbinger said:


> I lived in northborough for the past 10 years, was very active in the construction of over 15 miles of trails in town. You have a lot of options, check out the town website. There is a link to the trails committee, you will find some decent maps there. I live in shrewsbury  currently where I am currently working with a land owner on some new trails on a 70+ acre parcel.



Thanks, I'm JCK on NEMBA. I'm going to check out the Algonguin trails as soon as I can. Friday is going to be a washout so next week sometime.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks, I'm JCK on NEMBA. I'm going to check out the Algonguin trails as soon as I can. Friday is going to be a washout so next week sometime.



Hey JCK, I think you really lucked out by living in Northborough as far a mountain biking goes. There is a ton of riding in town. I work nights Mon through Thu and occassionally get out during the week early afternoon for a ride. Otherwise I ride Fridays through Sunday often in Northborough. Let me know if you ever want to hook up, for a ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 15, 2010)

Wa-loaf
if you find some good stuff let us know. I am sure we can get a few of the CT crew to come out to ride in Central MA. How close are you to Vietnam?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Wa-loaf
> if you find some good stuff let us know. I am sure we can get a few of the CT crew to come out to ride in Central MA. How close are you to Vietnam?



I don't think Vietnam is more than 1/2 hour from me. The reality though is that I don't have anyone to watch my kids most of the time so I'm really limited to what I can squeeze in at lunch for now.


----------



## Paul (Apr 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think Vietnam is more than 1/2 hour from me. The reality though is that I don't have anyone to watch my kids most of the time so I'm really limited to what I can squeeze in at lunch for now.



There's some really nice folk in Bangkok who cou.....

wait, what?


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So I'm trying to find some single track near home. Hoping for not more than a 10 - 15 min drive from Northborough.



Hey, wa-loaf I am riding Pisgah saturday morning with a couple guys. Starting around 8:30am at the Smith Rd parking lot. Your welcome to join up. We'll be riding at a moderate pace probably only 5 mi or so. I know your schedule is tough but just thought i'd throw out an invite anyway. Hope you've been able to get out.
Rob


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 23, 2010)

Harbinger said:


> Hey, wa-loaf I am riding Pisgah saturday morning with a couple guys. Starting around 8:30am at the Smith Rd parking lot. Your welcome to join up. We'll be riding at a moderate pace probably only 5 mi or so. I know your schedule is tough but just thought i'd throw out an invite anyway. Hope you've been able to get out.
> Rob



Got out around the HS today. I can't make it Sat, but thanks for the invite. I might take the kids over there later in the day for some hiking. One of these days I might be able to hook-up for a group ride.


----------



## Harbinger (May 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got out around the HS today. I can't make it Sat, but thanks for the invite. I might take the kids over there later in the day for some hiking. One of these days I might be able to hook-up for a group ride.



Hey wa-loaf, riding from Boundry St Friday around 4pm, if you can get out. Also doing some bridge repair Sunday morning with a ride around 11am.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2010)

Harbinger said:


> Hey wa-loaf, riding from Boundry St Friday around 4pm, if you can get out. Also doing some bridge repair Sunday morning with a ride around 11am.



I'll be out around noon, coming from the HS side. If you can get out earlier.


----------



## HD333 (May 23, 2010)

The trail around the hs is nice. Rode it today as my first off road ride on the new bike. Now enjoying a Sierra Nevada Summerfest as a reward.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 25, 2010)

HD333 said:


> The trail around the hs is nice. Rode it today as my first off road ride on the new bike. Now enjoying a Sierra Nevada Summerfest as a reward.



Do you live nearby?


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you live nearby?



Don't you have a better pick up line than that?


----------



## HD333 (May 25, 2010)

Marlborough. I have been scoping out some of the Nboro trails recently. Pisgah is next on my list.


----------

